# 18 Pound Cat Fish



## MHouser (Jul 7, 2014)

So excited I caught the biggest fish I have ever caught last night out of Mogadore Resevoir 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thats a massive fish. My best friend hooked up with a big one there long ago but lost it.


----------



## TeamMudCat (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice catch mhouser ! You always catch big fish u must b jhousers lucky charm

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

